# Sunstar Skeletons



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

These skeletons are by far my favorite ones to use in my haunt. They are very lightweight and the cost is not an issue. However, they don't have a catalog online and I was wondering where can I get one of these. Stiltbeast Studios has been able to purchase these from the company at $30 a piece. If I could get some help that would be great because I have a long list of projects I want to complete by the end of July or the middle of August at the latest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I checked Amazon.com and they show as currently unavailable. However, this appears to be very similar to the Pose 'n' Stay skeletons carried by Costco and Walgreens.

The Seasons web site shows them but you have to log in to see pricing. Amazon also carries the Seasons skellies.

http://seasonsusainc.com/Pose-n-Stay-Skeleton/P2157_1043/

The $30 price is a bit old at this point. Costco had the skellies at just under $40 when we bought two a couple months ago.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they were $40 this year at Walgreens. Bummer. If I find anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for your help so far! Most of our props at Acres of Terror in Leonard, ND are really old, broken, and I would like to assist my haunt by getting a lot of skeletons for cheap to corpse up for the show.


----------



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

Walmart did have them for 30 this year, but when i had the money to get 3 all of them were gone and i was very upset. All i have is this one i got from Spirit on clearance and a blow molded blucky


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I've looked a couple times the last few days and the cheapest I've found them is Spirits website for $49.99. Do you want bare skeletons, or can you get hands and skullls and make something?

By the way, I went to MSUM. If I'm ever up there again near Halloween, I'll have to try to make it out to Leonard.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got two from Halloween Asylum (Sunstar pose n' stay) for $35 each with additional shipping. I bought other things too, so the shipping spread out for all items wasn't too bad. Last year I was able to get my skellies from Rite-Aid pharmacy. In September they had a buy one get one free deal (which would've amounted to $32 each) and I went too late- they were already out.


----------



## Max Da Corpse (Dec 1, 2013)

Right now I'm in the process of attempting a bid snipe for a bare skeleton. The one I got now has unpainted latex and toilet paper corpse flesh. I talked to a lady who works at a local year-round halloween store and she is gracious enough to try to get skeletons from seasons, sunstar, and morris costumes and selling them to me at around 30-40. I would like to know if I can duplicate bare skeletons or something to that effect as well.


----------

